# What do you use for cockpit cushions...



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

I just can't bring myself to spring for custom cushions on my cheap boat so I ask you...

What do you cheapskates out there use?

I was going to grab some outdoor furniture cushions and go with that for around $100 but was wondering what solutions others may have come up with...

What say you?


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

The Type IV throwable cushions, even though that is strictly improper...

Two cushions, one for my back and one for my rear.

I had custom cushions on my last boat - they slid off in certain conditions, got in the way when I wanted to access my cockpit lockers and took up a considerable amount of space.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a couple of those folding seats...

Home - SPORT-A-SEAT


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

My local K-Mart had some inexpensive "stadium seats" last month while I was seeking same as you.Roughly18X18X1.5 (each half). Zip closures on all relevant openings and looked like typical "throw" cushions avail. for boats, fold-out to make back and bottom, dual foam; closed and open cell...and in blue!  IIRC, were about 8 bux.
I tie them off to a handy cleat or such to keep 'em from blowing away. Wouldn't wanna waste 8 bux now, yanno 

edit note;

No frame ta poke or scratch! while ya cain't sit them (or yerself) independently; they *do* cushion the back when layed against *something*


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi,

outdoor cushions are a great idea. If you can wait until later in the season you may well be able to get some bargains. You could also buy some foam (cut it into shape) and outdoor vinyl and cover them yourself (or ask a good friend to do it). Stick them down with mushroom tape so they won't blow away.


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

We find that cockpit cushions are a bit of a danger because the slide around. I've landed on the cockpit floor after one slipped from under my foot. So we don't have any on our current boat. If I must, I use a folded up beach towel. It's very conformal and dual purpose!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Cheap cooler tops.

cooler seat - Walmart.com

Wait till they go on sale.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

RobGallagher said:


> Cheap cooler tops.
> 
> cooler seat - Walmart.com
> 
> Wait till they go on sale.


ding ding ding....we have a winner

Perfect


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Nothing. Just learn to be a hardass.
Safer that way.


----------



## RocketScience (Sep 8, 2008)

Ding, ding, ding.....another cheapskate option I've actually used in my cockpit:

You can buy a 108" x 24" x 1 1/2" thick sheet of 2.2 lb. density closed cell polyethylene foam (the type used in some PFD's) from the The Foam Factory for $60.00 online, and they'll cut it to custom shapes for you for a few dollars more.

Foam Factory


----------



## macwester26 (Mar 21, 2013)

I made my own using foam from an old bed mattrace and the covers were from an old canvas tent..

PAGE 7 here.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i have a lazarette length sofa with nice cushy back rest--and i use the foldaseat thingies also---but, then, i dont day sail--i go somewhere, and the comfort is necessary.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

What are cockpit cushions?!?!?!

Marty


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

Tempest said:


> I have a couple of those folding seats...
> 
> Home - SPORT-A-SEAT


Gotta second this idea. I bought two at a boat show; there was a very modest discount. Not cheap, but of all the crap I've bought for the boat over the years, these seats are the only things my wife has ever approved of. That's gotta count for something, right?


----------



## jsaronson (Dec 13, 2011)

cooler cushions for the guests. foam wrapped in Sunbrella for the helm. I bring them out once the sails are set and put them away before dropping the sails.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Put snaps or Velcro on the seats to keep them from moving around.

I've seen people use cushions from chaise lounges, just laid flat. You can post something to Freecycle or Craigslist and get some for very low cost.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

jameswilson29 said:


> The Type IV throwable cushions, even though that is strictly improper...
> 
> Two cushions, one for my back and one for my rear.
> 
> I had custom cushions on my last boat - they slid off in certain conditions, got in the way when I wanted to access my cockpit lockers and took up a considerable amount of space.


That's what I do also. But only because I still have a couple of old kapok ones. The new foam ones are NOT comfortable.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Personally, I am attempting to avoid this very same problem by eating as many donuts as possible. I figure, I could be my own floatation device.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Custom cut cushions here...
Yoga Mats, Exercise Mat, Polyethylene Foam, Yoga Mat, Exercise Mats

1" thick "FloTex" makes a great cushion for sitting on and can be used as a throwable, too. I got two at 12"x18" each, for less than $12 each.


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Quite a few good ideas here....thanks everyone

Bill


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

However, I gave my wife and daughter those go anywhere seats from West Marine as Mother's Day gifts. We finally got to sail all together today and my 8 month pregnant daughter was in heaven. She has been having some lower abdomen issues (no laughing now!) and we were afraid she wasn't going to be able to get on the boat, but she did and sat there as the regal queen every 8 month pregnant should. She even climbed down the swim ladder for a good swim. My wife also enjoyed hers, said it relieved the pressure in her back caused by the cockpit coamings.
I think I will stay with the hard ass approach, but each to his own.
John


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

We use Therma rest camping mattresses on top of sheets of that blue no skid rubber stuff. Saw them on another boat and decided to give it a try since we had them already for canoe tripping. We quite like them as they are comfy, dry quickly, and not too thick.


----------



## tsell (Dec 9, 2012)

We got some outdoor cushions from Home Depot on clearance at the end of the season. 5 bucks each, and they have been great.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

When I bought my first 30' years ago, I immediately ordered a full set of custom cockpit cushions. They looked great and were wonderful to sit on...but when entering and leaving the cockpit they made footing very tricky, especially with a heel on. After a few slips, they went downbelow, then eventually to the garage permanently. When I sold the boat after six years, the cushions went with it, still brand new since they hand almost no use.

A half dozen Type IVs turned out to do the job just fine.


----------



## sammckay (Nov 29, 2012)

I plan to get the square throwable cushions or one of those "As seen on TV" memory foam cushions I use in my truck. It's 3 inches of memory foam for $20. I can move it easily out of the way... Girlfriend wants to make cushions all the way around, but I am skeptical...


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

These came with the boat....


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

For Xmas admiral got two "Comfort Seat". from dealer in Ft Laudedale altho made in scandinavia somewhere. They are as comfortable as a lazy boy. backs are non skid, cover is sunbrella stuff ( she got ones to match sail cover and non skid) .non rust guts. Used them on transit home in 35+ with 6-8'seas and didn't move. Fold to any angle and have handle. Wouldn't have bought them myself ( too dear) but real happy she did.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I handled the slippery cushion issue by cutting some non-slip drawer liner to fit the cockpit seats:








Use the good stuff, designed for tool chests, not the thin stuff meant for kitchen cupboards. Now the cockpit cushions don't move even when wet, and I can roll up the non-ski pads, put em on the dock and hose em off when they get grotty.


----------



## rbyham (Dec 25, 2012)

Outbound you have a pic or link?


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

WWW. comfortseatus.com


G2 products inc.
1445 Jupiter park Dr.#jupiter flat


----------



## northoceanbeach (Mar 23, 2008)

I have a butt that feels like it has been beaten with a bat from this cockpit. Ill read your ideas because I got none.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

We have 2 comfort seats. They are very popular with my wife. We found them on Craigslist for a very good price.


----------



## abarth (Apr 17, 2012)

We use Princess Auto folding work mats. Inch and a half thick fairly high density foam. Waterproof. About 15-20 bucks on sale. The vinyl sticks fairly well. They fold up and store nicely. The red one's have a softer vinyl cover. Yes, a little ugly, but very comfy. PowerFist!


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

I found this outfit on ebay and they made a nice set of cushions for less than $500.

http://www.seawizardmarinecanvas.com/

My cockpit seats are "L" shaped, and the dodger and ice box hatch presented challenges also. They made perfectly fitting cushions from paper templates I sent them.



But what I really can't wait to use this summer is this bean bag chair that I got for 20 bucks at Walmart (occupant of the chair not included!)



I have no relationship with Sea Wizard Canvas, Walmart, or the girl in the chair!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

wicked cool boat. ?what kind of steering do you have


----------



## billsull (Jul 8, 2007)

outbound said:


> wicked cool boat. ?what kind of steering do you have


Thanks outbound - your fleet isn't too shabby either!

That's an Edson rack and pinion steering system. Doesn't have much feel and you can see that I had to really go "Rube Goldberg" to get an autopilot attached, but on the plus side, it's 45 years old and still going strong!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Anything still working on a boat after half a century in this disposable age ain't shabby at all


----------



## paulatcrag (May 30, 2013)

Blue foam cheap camping cushions, I doubled mine to make them 1 inch thick and covered them in vinyl. They are comfortable and they float.


----------

